# 1998 Altima no power under throttle



## 98nissalt (Nov 16, 2018)

So iv had this problem it lost power without dying on the freeway babied it home and will slowly build revs then die back down. No codes checked plugs and one was covered in oil so changed valve gasket ran good took it down the road still not revving so replaced the fuel pump after some research and now the car won’t run at all. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may have gotten a bad fuel pump. Get a fuel pressure tester and confirm proper fuel pressure, first.


----------

